# Do you get Sad when you draw porn?



## Charrio (Apr 16, 2015)

This is a hard question for me to ask but curious. 

Do any of you get sad when drawing porn or something romantic?
This mainly goes out to Furs who are Single. 

For me it's so hard at times. I always get the feeling like it's 
beyond my grasp to even dream of. In my mind it's like looking
through a window at what you can never have. 

I've been single for over a Decade and it gets to me badly.
To be honest suicide has come into my mind at times. Not that 
I would do such, But i do think about it more often then I'd 
like to admit. 

I've tried to date, even online dating and it never works. 
I guess I'm too timid, i over think things because i don't 
trust until i feel safe. 

OK I've gone on long enough, I hope I'm not the only one
who gets sad when drawing couples.


----------



## GemWolf (Apr 16, 2015)

When I was single - no, I got horny

Now I'm married - no, I get horny


In all honesty though, I can understand where you are coming from, but you should enjoy yourself while you can, cos once the ball and chain come along - it all changes, believe me!


----------



## Hewge (Apr 16, 2015)

Sure don't


----------



## Charrio (Apr 16, 2015)

FurryGemz said:


> When I was single - no, I got horny
> 
> Now I'm married - no, I get horny
> 
> ...



Thank you for replying, and can understand where my feelings come from. 
It's just so hard for me to think of myself with the possibility for love, I 
should just forget it and focus on what can happen in life. 



Hewge said:


> Sure don't



*nods*


----------



## GemWolf (Apr 16, 2015)

Charrio said:


> Thank you for replying, and can understand where my feelings come from.
> It's just so hard for me to think of myself with the possibility for love, I
> should just forget it and focus on what can happen in life.



Love is one of most mysterious forces on earth. It has a habit of tracking you down sooner or later. 
There is someone out there for everyone. 
Your life as a single mouse is still part of your whole journey. Every single day will have new challenges and one day, one of those challenges will push you into love so fast you won't know what hit you.

Enjoy your life as a single mouse while you can. Go out, dance, drink, sing, join a sport team...all these things you can decided to do if you wish because - you don't have a bossy partner telling you what you can and can't do.

Love will come to you, so smile and enjoy. Chin up.
Below are some wise words from a long lost comedian.....
(1) Nothing is permanent in this world, not even our troubles


 2) I like walking in the rain, because nobody can see my tears.




  (3) The most wasted day in life is the day in which we have not laughed
~  Charlie Chaplin

​Love FurryGemz


----------



## Crunchy_Bat (Apr 16, 2015)

If it helps next time you draw, just believe that Your artworks are premonitions of your future!!!!! As I am sure an individual as amazing as yourself can't remain single for very long.


----------



## Charrio (Apr 16, 2015)

FurryGemz said:


> Love is one of most mysterious forces on earth. It has a habit of tracking you down sooner or later.
> There is someone out there for everyone.
> Your life as a single mouse is still part of your whole journey. Every single day will have new challenges and one day, one of those challenges will push you into love so fast you won't know what hit you.
> 
> ...



*hugs tight and squeaks* 
You are way too kind to me and I thank you with all my heart. 
I'll hang in there, and focus on what makes me happy. 
My art of one and writing when the idea or mood hit me. 

Friends like you and others here on the forum too, you guys
have made me smile quite a lot and I thank you too, I've 
never known such a kind group of people.



Crunchy_Bat said:


> If it helps next time you draw, just believe that Your artworks are premonitions of your future!!!!! As I am sure an individual as amazing as yourself can't remain single for very long.



Wow another kind word, *hugs and tears up* 
I don't know what to say hon, other than thank you so much


----------



## GemWolf (Apr 16, 2015)

Charrio said:


> *hugs tight and squeaks*
> You are way too kind to me and I thank you with all my heart.
> I'll hang in there, and focus on what makes me happy.
> My art of one and writing when the idea or mood hit me.
> ...



nawww bless *hugs tight back* I'm glad I help ease your worries somewhat 
you are cute mouse and your art is awesome. Infact imma add you to my watch list on my other account. I am watching you on FurryGemz but I'm gonna watch you on Gem-Wolf too xxx


----------



## Charrio (Apr 16, 2015)

FurryGemz said:


> nawww bless *hugs tight back* I'm glad I help ease your worries somewhat
> you are cute mouse and your art is awesome. Infact imma add you to my watch list on my other account. I am watching you on FurryGemz but I'm gonna watch you on Gem-Wolf too xxx



Wow thank you, that is a giant compliment. 
I'm honored greatly *snuggles*


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 16, 2015)

I get sad about the fact that the world of yiff is so idealistic with there being no faeces to worry about in faggy anal sex.


----------



## GemWolf (Apr 16, 2015)

Biochemiphy said:


> I get sad about the fact that the world of yiff is so idealistic with there being no faeces to worry about in faggy anal sex.



You......need help bro


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 16, 2015)

FurryGemz said:


> You......need help bro



Why?


----------



## GemWolf (Apr 16, 2015)

Biochemiphy said:


> I get sad about the fact that the world of yiff is so idealistic with there being no faeces to worry about in faggy anal sex.


^
^
^
^
^
this be why


----------



## Crunchy_Bat (Apr 16, 2015)

Biochemiphy said:


> I get sad about the fact that the world of yiff is so idealistic with there being no faeces to worry about in faggy anal sex.



Why on earth you wana plow dirt bro?


----------



## GemWolf (Apr 16, 2015)

Crunchy_Bat said:


> Why on earth you wana plow dirt bro?



HAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA *wipes tear* HAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA 
mental high five bud!


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 16, 2015)

Guys... 
_'I get sad about the fact that the world of yiff is so idealistic with there being no faeces to worry about in faggy anal sex.'

I get sad because the REAL WORLD isn't like the furry world where there's no shit. 

Sorry, I didn't make it clear enough. :s_


----------



## GemWolf (Apr 16, 2015)

Biochemiphy said:


> Guys...
> _'I get sad about the fact that the world of yiff is so idealistic with there being no faeces to worry about in faggy anal sex.'
> 
> I get sad because the REAL WORLD isn't like the furry world where there's no shit.
> ...



Ok I get what you are saying now. However.....maybe ask your partner to take a dump "before" you plug him?
i dunno bout you but to me that's just logic


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 16, 2015)

FurryGemz said:


> Ok I get what you are saying now. However.....maybe ask your partner to take a dump "before" you plug him?
> i dunno bout you but to me that's just logic



LOL... man. It's not that simple. x'D


----------



## Charrio (Apr 16, 2015)

What the hell went on while i was drawing?
LOL a lot of Poop talk lol


----------



## GemWolf (Apr 16, 2015)

Biochemiphy said:


> LOL... man. It's not that simple. x'D



Yeah it is! Simple as!
Stick it in, feel if he has any turd burgers...if he does, roll ya hips around to losen it up, pull out and he will be ready to let lose!



Charrio said:


> What the hell went on while i was drawing?
> LOL a lot of Poop talk lol



LOLZ poop!!


----------



## Charrio (Apr 16, 2015)

FurryGemz said:


> Yeah it is! Simple as!
> Stick it in, feel if he has any turd burgers...if he does, roll ya hips around to losen it up, pull out and he will be ready to let lose!
> 
> 
> ...



ROFL, wow I stepped into a Shitstorm lol


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 16, 2015)

Biochemiphy said:


> LOL... man. It's not that simple. x'D



Works for me and mine 9/10.


----------



## GemWolf (Apr 16, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> Works for me and mine 9/10.



I rest my case


----------



## Unsilenced (Apr 18, 2015)

Drawing porn makes me frustrated, usually, and not in the "graugh, why aren't I having awesome sex?" way. When drawing anything with the potential to turn me on, I get a lot pickier about mistakes and usually over-edit things. By the time I finish a picture, I am completely unable to be aroused by the result, as all I can think about is how frustrating it was and how I never got that god damned fucking hand to look right. 

With other art I'm more casual because, hey, it looks like what it's supposed to. People can tell what the character is and what they're doing, so mission accomplished. With porn though, the inability to be aroused by my own work means that I usually feel like I've fundamentally ended up failing every drawing.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Apr 18, 2015)

i can see where you're coming from, Charrio.
When i was younger, i drew a series of comics based on myself with my (more or less) imaginary girl friend. Whenever i drew them (us?) doing romantic things i sometimes got a little teary-eyed because i didn't have anyone to express my affection to. Now i have someone but i still get a little flitter in my heart when i write or draw drama or romance. As for porny stuff, i don't feel much aside from...well...surprisingly not a lot of horniness if you can believe, but mostly i feel excitement from just being able to draw and create whatever i want. i don't have a lot of free time so i've been spending my time on non-adult things lately.


Whenever i do, though, i find myself putting in waaaaaay less effort into it but it somehow comes out far more beautiful than my "general audience" work...

EDiT : i just read the OP and added my two cents. Why i decided to scroll up, i'll never know but i regret every pixel.


----------



## Furosity (Apr 18, 2015)

Drawing anything fur-related kind of makes me sad, mostly because pretty much the only woman I've ever loved was a furry, long before I even knew what one was. I've been with many others since, but none were the same as her. To be honest, the whole fandom reminds me of her... This was ten years ago now, or more even... man I'm getting old. Even so, the reason I started drawing anything furry at all was because she encouraged me. In a sense she's responsible for me being here at all. My biggest regret with her was never getting to say goodbye... that has nothing to do with porn or anal sex, but hey.


----------



## Charrio (Apr 18, 2015)

Unsilenced said:


> Drawing porn makes me frustrated, usually, and not in the "graugh, why aren't I having awesome sex?" way. When drawing anything with the potential to turn me on, I get a lot pickier about mistakes and usually over-edit things. By the time I finish a picture, I am completely unable to be aroused by the result, as all I can think about is how frustrating it was and how I never got that god damned fucking hand to look right.
> 
> With other art I'm more casual because, hey, it looks like what it's supposed to. People can tell what the character is and what they're doing, so mission accomplished. With porn though, the inability to be aroused by my own work means that I usually feel like I've fundamentally ended up failing every drawing.



I do that too, It's like adult work for some reason has to be more detailed or harder to draw in general
It's nice knowing I'm not the only one who doesn't get aroused by their works, a lot of artists seem to 
feel that way. 



PlusThirtyOne said:


> i can see where you're coming from, Charrio.
> When i was younger, i drew a series of comics based on myself with my (more or less) imaginary girl friend. Whenever i drew them (us?) doing romantic things i sometimes got a little teary-eyed because i didn't have anyone to express my affection to. Now i have someone but i still get a little flitter in my heart when i write or draw drama or romance. As for porny stuff, i don't feel much aside from...well...surprisingly not a lot of horniness if you can believe, but mostly i feel excitement from just being able to draw and create whatever i want. i don't have a lot of free time so i've been spending my time on non-adult things lately.
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah sorry about the ass talk, tho it did make me laugh lol
I so get teary eyed when i draw stuff I've had but now gone,
the other porny stuff is a pain to draw too but less so. Sometimes
tho i am in a mood where all is good and then something 
hits me, the pose the music but something flips that switch
and I become sad. 



Furosity said:


> Drawing anything fur-related kind of makes me sad, mostly because pretty much the only woman I've ever loved was a furry, long before I even knew what one was. I've been with many others since, but none were the same as her. To be honest, the whole fandom reminds me of her... This was ten years ago now, or more even... man I'm getting old. Even so, the reason I started drawing anything furry at all was because she encouraged me. In a sense she's responsible for me being here at all. My biggest regret with her was never getting to say goodbye... that has nothing to do with porn or anal sex, but hey.



*hugs tight* 
That is really tough honey and you have my full condolences on your situation. 
I'm old too, 39 going to 40 here, it's like my timer is going too and every day 
is another tick on that clock. 

I'm really glad you're here, you make this fandom better by being such a 
good decent *Scalie* Fur, I'm happy to know you. I may not know you well
but have been reading posts as people go and we all joke or shit post but 
in gereral when it matters we come together. 

*hugs* You have a mouse to talk to if your ever up to it. My skype is on my 
profile, use it if your needing a ear, we mice have large ears for listening heh


----------



## monochromatic-dragon (Apr 18, 2015)

I get those feels because my boyfriend and I are long-distance now. I only get to see him once every month or two.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 18, 2015)

monochromatic-dragon said:


> I get those feels because my boyfriend and I are long-distance now. I only get to see him once every month or two.



Take solace that you've gotten to see him every now and again...its been almost 5 months for me.


----------



## Charrio (Apr 18, 2015)

monochromatic-dragon said:


> I get those feels because my boyfriend and I are long-distance now. I only get to see him once every month or two.



That must be so hard, *hugs* 
It's so hard at times too, but we still march on because life isn't going to be this bad forever or for long. 
I really hope you two can live together again soon, love is a wonderful wonderful thing and I'm happy
you two have found that magical piece of life. 

I'm still searching myself, but since I've been here all of you have been so kind and supportive I've learned
I still have a hope and even more so I have people who care and that means so much. Love is what I search
for but have found a group I want so very much to know and love as my friends and adopted family.



Butters Shikkon said:


> Take solace that you've gotten to see him every now and again...its been almost 5 months for me.



*hugs* Again that has to be so hard, I'm glad you found your mate too. 
I don't really know what all to say, I love ya hon and i really hope they come
back soon to you. *huggles*


----------



## Furosity (Apr 18, 2015)

Thanks, that's very kind of you to offer. I'm not exactly down about it or anything, I just sometimes see someone with long brown hair and a similar build and my mind automatically thinks it's her, even though it's been so long. It's just knowing she's okay, and saying goodbye. If I could walk away and say goodbye, I'd be fine. But we had such an intense relationship in a lot of ways, and it never had a proper conclusion. I don't know. Anyway, I wouldn't say I'm exclusively into scales, as such... my actual sona hasn't been introduced on here yet. My avatar was just a random piece of art I used as I didn't have anything else I was happy with at the time. I'm really more of a cat, to be honest with you Mr. Mouse, haha... but I promise not to eviscerate you or anything.


----------



## monochromatic-dragon (Apr 18, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> Take solace that you've gotten to see him every now and again...its been almost 5 months for me.



Aww, how far apart are you? We are less than 2 hours apart, but we are both busy and I work every weekend. That's why we only get together every so often. 
Next semester I'm going to plan a schedule where I don't have to work every weekend and he can come stay with me since I will have no roommate. 

I can't wait for us to move in together, but I have 3 semesters left until I graduate. I am saving my money up now when I can and staying positive. 

@Charrio *huggles* I know I don't have any right to complain about my situation in your thread. I was always a hopeless romantic myself and I was always trying to find my heart a home. I do love myself and I can take care of myself and be my own person, but the sun shines a little brighter when he's with me <3


----------



## Charrio (Apr 18, 2015)

Furosity said:


> Thanks, that's very kind of you to offer. I'm not exactly down about it or anything, I just sometimes see someone with long brown hair and a similar build and my mind automatically thinks it's her, even though it's been so long. It's just knowing she's okay, and saying goodbye. If I could walk away and say goodbye, I'd be fine. But we had such an intense relationship in a lot of ways, and it never had a proper conclusion. I don't know. Anyway, I wouldn't say I'm exclusively into scales, as such... my actual sona hasn't been introduced on here yet. My avatar was just a random piece of art I used as I didn't have anything else I was happy with at the time. I'm really more of a cat, to be honest with you Mr. Mouse, haha... but I promise not to eviscerate you or anything.



Oh really, I love cats 
Oh don't worry you couldn't kill me if you tried lol
Being a Cartoon I have that "Tom and Jerry" Imortality, you 
could cut me into a dozen pieces and each piece would be a 
mini me running around till we join back up like a T-1000 from 
Terminator.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 18, 2015)

Charrio said:


> *hugs* Again that has to be so hard, I'm glad you found your mate too.
> I don't really know what all to say, I love ya hon and i really hope they come
> back soon to you. *huggles*



<3 ya charrio. (also, I kinda call you Cherrio in my head) 



monochromatic-dragon said:


> Aww, how far apart are you? We are less than 2 hours apart, but we are both busy and I work every weekend. That's why we only get together every so often.
> Next semester I'm going to plan a schedule where I don't have to work every weekend and he can come stay with me since I will have no roommate.
> 
> I can't wait for us to move in together, but I have 3 semesters left until I graduate. I am saving my money up now when I can and staying positive.



I'm on the Eastern Coast of USA and she's in the U.K. This summer I'll be going to stay with her for half a year though. (So I'll make up for lost time) I know you must find it hard to be without him, but I'm glad that you are gonna make time. That's the key to this long distance stuff. (And I also get that sunshine brighter thing)


----------



## Charrio (Apr 18, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> <3 ya charrio. (also, I kinda call you Cherrio in my head)



*squeaks and blushes hugging*
That is awesome, My name is anything as long as you remember me and with a smile. 
But it's, Wario but with a Ch-arrio  Not sure if that helps but either way is fine hon. 

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1142711/


----------



## jojo218 (Apr 19, 2015)

When single > no, i mainly did it for laughs so i don't get sad over it

now i'm in relationship > yes, i'm now sad cuz i have less time to draw pr0ns 

but yeah, i do get envious of the relationship between the characters that i draw
sometimes


----------



## Filter (Apr 20, 2015)

My experience is different, but I suppose I can relate to a degree. Drawing, or even looking at, furry art makes me happy. Porn and otherwise. Fantasy creatures living out their colorful lives... it's hard not to find myself mesmerized and my mood at least somewhat lifted. What does make me sad, however, is the thought that this is making my search more difficult. Ideally, I'd like her to be on a somewhat similar wavelength, but the cold harsh realities of the fandom gender and age imbalances point toward me marrying somebody who hates furries... cold and unimaginative... and I'd be lying if I said the thought of that doesn't break my heart a little.


----------



## Charrio (Apr 20, 2015)

Filter said:


> My experience is different, but I suppose I can relate to a degree. Drawing, or even looking at, furry art makes me happy. Porn and otherwise. Fantasy creatures living out their colorful lives... it's hard not to find myself mesmerized and my mood at least somewhat lifted. What does make me sad, however, is the thought that this is making my search more difficult. Ideally, I'd like her to be on a somewhat similar wavelength, but the cold harsh realities of the fandom gender and age imbalances point toward me marrying somebody who hates furries... cold and unimaginative... and I'd be lying if I said the thought of that doesn't break my heart a little.



*hugs tight* 
I feel the same way, the idea of someone who despises my works or what i think is important makes me not even
consider someone who can't at least understand it. If i am supposes to understand their lives they can do that
same courtesy for me.


----------



## Filter (Apr 20, 2015)

Charrio said:


> *hugs tight*
> I feel the same way, the idea of someone who despises my works or what i think is important makes me not even
> consider someone who can't at least understand it. If i am supposes to understand their lives they can do that
> same courtesy for me.


Thanks, Charrio. You're right, it shouldn't be a one way street. My last girlfriend pretty much admitted that she's not creative or into creative things. At least not beyond realistic sculpture and such. I went out of my way to understand and encourage what she was into, but she didn't return the favor. We were an okay match in other ways, but I felt kind of lonely in that relationship.


----------



## Sylox (Apr 20, 2015)

I refuse to draw porn. Now writing is a different story.


----------



## Jambalaya (Apr 21, 2015)

I only draw happy naughty images where everything is smiles and fun.  If you are looking for sads you will find them, so don't go looking.  There has been enough tragedy in my life to fill a trilogy of weepy heart rending novels, it would be easy to wallow in self pity, but I don't keep returning to the hurt.  I was drug down so far by my own pride that it nearly killed me before I realized that it was the single cause of strife in my life. This is a hard lesson, but stop dwelling on that ideal you have stuck in your head. That ideal is from of a perfect world crafted from a pride that wont allow you to be you.  If you are saddened drawing couples it is not about the couples, companionship, or even you perceived failures of self.  It is because you are not willing to BE YOU. Stop being what the world thinks you should be, stop looking for the ideal, stop looking for a companion, and start being YOU.  If you walk the path of you long enough YOU will walk home.  Home is where your heart is after all.


----------



## Charrio (Apr 21, 2015)

Jambalaya said:


> I only draw happy naughty images where everything is smiles and fun.  If you are looking for sads you will find them, so don't go looking.  There has been enough tragedy in my life to fill a trilogy of weepy heart rending novels, it would be easy to wallow in self pity, but I don't keep returning to the hurt.  I was drug down so far by my own pride that it nearly killed me before I realized that it was the single cause of strife in my life. This is a hard lesson, but stop dwelling on that ideal you have stuck in your head. That ideal is from of a perfect world crafted from a pride that wont allow you to be you.  If you are saddened drawing couples it is not about the couples, companionship, or even you perceived failures of self.  It is because you are not willing to BE YOU. Stop being what the world thinks you should be, stop looking for the ideal, stop looking for a companion, and start being YOU.  If you walk the path of you long enough YOU will walk home.  Home is where your heart is after all.



You are so right hon, and it's really taken friends and people with honesty to remind me. 
I'm my own worst enemy there and If i let myself be down, I'll be down and get worse and worse as I let it. 
*hugs* Thank you again for confirming it for me again, It's so hard to see when I... Guess i didn't want to see it or accept it. 

Either way, I want to stop that, and am thankful people care and care enough to remind me.


----------



## Jambalaya (Apr 21, 2015)

Charrio said:


> You are so right hon, and it's really taken friends and people with honesty to remind me.
> I'm my own worst enemy there and If i let myself be down, I'll be down and get worse and worse as I let it.
> *hugs* Thank you again for confirming it for me again, It's so hard to see when I... Guess i didn't want to see it or accept it.
> 
> Either way, I want to stop that, and am thankful people care and care enough to remind me.



I'm a tough love kinda gal, I'm not going to sugar coat things and hug it out, I will however give you a good slap and maybe a shake to bring you back to reality.  Out of love of course.  

https://youtu.be/wMtRKgzI27c?t=1m10s


----------



## Charrio (Apr 21, 2015)

Jambalaya said:


> I'm a tough love kinda gal, I'm not going to sugar coat things and hug it out, I will however give you a good slap and maybe a shake to bring you back to reality.  Out of love of course.
> 
> https://youtu.be/wMtRKgzI27c?t=1m10s



*giggles* I do like a beating heh
Also haven't seen that film is so long wow, kinda want to see it again now


----------



## Jambalaya (Apr 21, 2015)

Charrio said:


> *giggles* I do like a beating heh
> Also haven't seen that film is so long wow, kinda want to see it again now



Its on netflix right now, I may or may not have watched it three times already...


----------



## Wiks (Apr 24, 2015)

I'd honestly have to say no, even if I was single I feel I would share the same opinion.

Creating art like this is more than just a way to get off (that too though) but more of focusing on the beauty of the body; I have to say I am addicted to how mesmerizing the female figure is.


Also, if you're ever feeling down you *NEED* to make sure you have someone/people you can trust because I know how it feels to get really down, I've been in a position just like you.
As much as it can be hard, admitting your weaknesses to someone you trust can be a real life saver; It was for me at least.

I am not a religious person but I do believe in fate. I believe that everything will get better eventually, sure it may get worse before it gets better but there is always a light at the end of the path. You just have to.
I am still not fixed, my past still scars me and I don't think that will ever be fully cured but I can tell you that it's worth sticking it out. Life has way too much to offer.
The feeling of accomplishing the climb from the darkest realms is truly amazing, there is nothing better than looking down at the climb you've made.

The weird thing about it is, once you've been stuck in darkness for so long it gives you a weird sense of comfort. It took me a long time to be able to move away from the hole and walk on the path of roses. 
For the longest time I would stand on the edge and look back down, constantly dip a foot in to get my fix. Sometimes I would even contemplate jumping back in but I am glad I didn't.


_I may just be a random stranger who you may never meet but if you don't have anyone to talk to, I urge you to at least send me a message. Sometimes its nice to have someone who's been there to talk to.

*EDIT*
_Hope I didn't go too far in my post, feel free to ignore me ^_^


----------



## Charrio (Apr 24, 2015)

Wiks said:


> I'd honestly have to say no, even if I was single I feel I would share the same opinion.
> 
> Creating art like this is more than just a way to get off (that too though) but more of focusing on the beauty of the body; I have to say I am addicted to how mesmerizing the female figure is.
> 
> ...



No no never too far when with love and feeling. 
Thank you very very much or the kind words. *hugs* 
I've been a lot better these past few days with the support of friends and people here on the forums. 
I never knew so much support and compassion was out there, and it makes me tear up just thinking 
about the loving furs here. 

I really hope you like it here, It's a wonderful forum, the best I've ever seen on the net and it's furry
so it gets bonus points lol


----------



## Wiks (Apr 24, 2015)

Charrio said:


> No no never too far when with love and feeling.
> Thank you very very much or the kind words. *hugs*
> I've been a lot better these past few days with the support of friends and people here on the forums.
> I never knew so much support and compassion was out there, and it makes me tear up just thinking
> ...


It's easy to get caught up in what you know and not be able to see new things, especially when you live in a single place for too long.
There are places that are probably way better than yours, there are also places way worse.

I recommend getting out with your friends a lot, more specifically in public somewhere.
Now.. I can't do it myself due to my anxiety but before I suffered from it, it gave me a lot of amazing experiences and I met a lot of amazing people.

The biggest thing you have to remember is to be yourself, the moment you stop being yourself you lose the ability to meet people like you, and trust me.. You don't want to wear a false personality.
Sure you probably have a lot of flaws (not to me though, you're perf) but you also have a lot of strengths. If you truly want to find people you can identify with then you gotta' be you 100% of the time.

When I went out I would look at people that I felt looked like my and go talk to them.. I can't imagine myself doing that now but you'd be surprised how much you can gain from loosening up and showing everyone around you how happy you are with yourself.
Because you.. Well you're one beautiful creature yaknow?

_Confidence is the number one attraction feature, abuse it ;]_


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 24, 2015)

I get really mad when i look at porn so i dont look at it
furry porm doesnt affect me though


----------



## Zuriak (Apr 25, 2015)

I love the NSFW and I love the opportunity to draw it; the only sadness I get is wishing I could do a better job at it. I mentally separate that sort of stuff from my love or personal life so I've not encountered anything like that of which you've described....yet. Some artists I've seen kicking around just won't do NSFW anymore for various reasons or just have come to hate the prospect -- I guess it happens to every artist at some point.


----------



## Charrio (Apr 25, 2015)

Zuriak said:


> I love the NSFW and I love the opportunity to draw it; the only sadness I get is wishing I could do a better job at it. I mentally separate that sort of stuff from my love or personal life so I've not encountered anything like that of which you've described....yet. Some artists I've seen kicking around just won't do NSFW anymore for various reasons or just have come to hate the prospect -- I guess it happens to every artist at some point.



It's hard at times, and with friends help 
I've started to break our of the, "Poor Me" thinking and it's very hard to break once you 
let yourself be OK with it, or it's your norm. 

Now like you mentioned, I have to step back. 
I have to remember life has infinite possibilities and i was just looking at one, the bad. 
And it makes me feel better, realizing i have way more options then I allowed myself, not
to mention I keep sabotaging my efforts as being happy by being such a sad sourpuss


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Apr 25, 2015)

Not so far, but I might when I draw porn of my dragon character because he's not real and I wish he was.

Ah well, he probably wouldn't like me back anyway even if he was.


----------



## Wiks (Apr 25, 2015)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> Not so far, but I might when I draw porn of my dragon character because he's not real and I wish he was.
> 
> Ah well, he probably wouldn't like me back anyway even if he was.


Well not with that attitude he wouldn't~!


----------



## Zuriak (Apr 25, 2015)

Charrio said:


> It's hard at times, and with friends help
> I've started to break our of the, "Poor Me" thinking and it's very hard to break once you
> let yourself be OK with it, or it's your norm.
> 
> ...


Depression is depression, the only way to cure that is to help yourself. I just keep busy, doing long overdue housework or cleaning and lubricating my firearms when I feel my mind trying to drag me under. I would just need a sense of accomplishment or purpose to keep me going. Drawing art helps me with that because I meet new people and get attention I otherwise would not receive. :]

Best of luck to you, though, I hope you reclaim your mojo!


----------



## Charrio (Apr 25, 2015)

Zuriak said:


> Depression is depression, the only way to cure that is to help yourself. I just keep busy, doing long overdue housework or cleaning and lubricating my firearms when I feel my mind trying to drag me under. I would just need a sense of accomplishment or purpose to keep me going. Drawing art helps me with that because I meet new people and get attention I otherwise would not receive. :]
> 
> Best of luck to you, though, I hope you reclaim your mojo!



Thank you and yeah I have broken out of my slump. 
Really nice to meet you here too, I love making new friends and furs 
here are wonderfully nice, even the ones who like to troll now and then. 

I look forward to seeing you here and around the mainsite too. 
If you ever need to talk I'm here or my skype is listed here too


----------



## Texelion (Apr 28, 2015)

I was like you before, I mean, about being lonely, because I don't draw porn ( I SCULPT IT MOUAHAHAHAHA.... ahem... ). Then I stopped giving a shit, I stopped trying to "find love", and it's not that bad. When you're alone you can do whatever you want, whenever you want. There is no one to judge you because you like this or that, no one trying to make you do stuff you don't want ( like watching Twilight, OH GOD NOOOO ! ), no one taking you away from your friends or your hobbies.

I'm not saying relationships are bad, I'm saying finding a good person is incredibly hard, and you're better alone than with someone you might break up with because of stupid reasons.

Do what you like the most and maybe one day you'll find someone who loves you for that. Can take years, could never happen, but at least you didn't waste your time trying and being hurt by bad people.


----------



## Charrio (Apr 28, 2015)

Texelion said:


> I was like you before, I mean, about being lonely, because I don't draw porn ( I SCULPT IT MOUAHAHAHAHA.... ahem... ). Then I stopped giving a shit, I stopped trying to "find love", and it's not that bad. When you're alone you can do whatever you want, whenever you want. There is no one to judge you because you like this or that, no one trying to make you do stuff you don't want ( like watching Twilight, OH GOD NOOOO ! ), no one taking you away from your friends or your hobbies.
> 
> I'm not saying relationships are bad, I'm saying finding a good person is incredibly hard, and you're better alone than with someone you might break up with because of stupid reasons.
> 
> Do what you like the most and maybe one day you'll find someone who loves you for that. Can take years, could never happen, but at least you didn't waste your time trying and being hurt by bad people.



You're very much right, and one should stop dwelling on it and move to what they can do and be proud of it.
I've learned so much from friends and kind people like you're self thank you =^.^=


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Apr 29, 2015)

A looooooong time ago i wrote a romantic story about a group of three friends in an awkward love triangle. The two characters who ended up being together in the end were very much in love but i felt so bad for the one left out of the romance that i drew her in a...*AHEM*...sexual situation with the one she couldn't have. i put so much effort into the art and scene. it felt so right _then_ but when i decided to write a longer accompanying story, i felt legitimately bad for screwing over the relationship that i poured so much effort into building. i wanted so much for _every_ character to be happy but in short, i wrote a love story that ended in infidelity and because everyone felt like shit in the end, so did i. i really wanted to "undo" what i'd drawn and written but i decided to leave it. i drew something "just for kicks" but by doing so, i sort of ruined my characters' innocence.
...but like real life, you couldn't just take it back. i just left it in, even though it hurt.


----------



## Charrio (Apr 29, 2015)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> A looooooong time ago i wrote a romantic story about a group of three friends in an awkward love triangle. The two characters who ended up being together in the end were very much in love but i felt so bad for the one left out of the romance that i drew her in a...*AHEM*...sexual situation with the one she couldn't have. i put so much effort into the art and scene. it felt so right _then_ but when i decided to write a longer accompanying story, i felt legitimately bad for screwing over the relationship that i poured so much effort into building. i wanted so much for _every_ character to be happy but in short, i wrote a love story that ended in infidelity and because everyone felt like shit in the end, so did i. i really wanted to "undo" what i'd drawn and written but i decided to leave it. i drew something "just for kicks" but by doing so, i sort of ruined my characters' innocence.
> ...but like real life, you couldn't just take it back. i just left it in, even though it hurt.



Your experience so reminds me of my own, In my book several parts are painful as it hurts the character's I love
It's like watching their life and feeling so bad you placed that hurt on them. Character's you grew to love and feel part of like
a child or such. The beating and rape scenes still make me cry reading them again, the pain still comes even now thinking of 
it. It's like why did I do it? But their life wouldn't be... Real if it didn't have pain as well as smiles. The painful moments are 
terrible and make one hurt for years but it is life and it shapes us. 

Even tho people see a beautiful fur that is sexy, doesn't mean she hasn't been hurt or beaten. It's like her inner pain and 
strength help make her the person i imagine. Without it, I don't think she would be believable to me and I want to believe 
my world is real.


----------

